# Medications, insurance, etc...



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

O.k. so I've damn near got all the things I need to do done. I'm heading over in November for almost a month to get stuff checked out in schools. Kids are now learning Portuguese on a daily basis as I am constantly speaking it as I learn it as well. :clap2: 

I've pretty much figured out that my kids will be going to public school and do fine, just a little struggle to begin with.

Now my other question. Medications!!! Both my children are on them. One has major A.D.H.D. and the other has slight A.D.D. with anxiety. I've spoken with their doctor and he informed me that they might not have the medication my children take. I'm not opposed to new medication but to be totally flipped would really suck hardcore on them. He says its possible for us to get an extended prescription so that we would have time to find a GP for them. 

My questions basically are these. What kind of health care plan do I need to get for my children is there a prescription drug plan over there. etc etc etc like there is in the United States. I don't mind buying health insurance for the 3 of us when over there just sorta wondering if I need dental and prescription insurance as well. Are medications as expensive there as they are here in the States. 

I think I babbled. Anyway.... If ya have any info that would be helpful that I might not have picked up in other threads toss em' in here would ya please. Thanks!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Rather than me having a well informed guess, can you post a few more times and then you will open up the pm function and I can then send you a private message. I can either give you the number of my local Pharmacist and you could call him or you can send me the names of the drugs your kids need and I will speak to him for you. Regarding the insurance, there are plenty of companies online that do all your needs. Dental is a must as dentists are quite expensive here, in relation to earnings.
James


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

silvers said:


> Rather than me having a well informed guess, can you post a few more times and then you will open up the pm function and I can then send you a private message. I can either give you the number of my local Pharmacist and you could call him or you can send me the names of the drugs your kids need and I will speak to him for you. Regarding the insurance, there are plenty of companies online that do all your needs. Dental is a must as dentists are quite expensive here, in relation to earnings.
> James


Post a few more times, like how many more times? I didn't know their was a certain amount of posts you had to do before the pm function was allowed to open.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Keep going, i'll tell you when to stop.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

silvers said:


> Keep going, i'll tell you when to stop.


 LOL O.K I'll keep going


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

And going ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm starting to feel like the energizer bunny here. LMAO ....and going...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

Starts to bang on the drum ...And Going!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

stopppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp.


----------

